# Rollfast project done



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 27, 2013)

Please to all the rollfast experts i know there are some parts that are not correct.I just love to build bikes with what i have on hand.99% of the people that see this bike when i ride on the boardwalk dont know it is not correct parts.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (May 27, 2013)

Gene,

Looks GREAT! I agree with you. Love to build bikes and try to get as close to original as possible and want to ride them. When the bike is too perfect, you feel guilty riding it. Did you do paint yourself? If so, auto paint in a can or ????

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 27, 2013)

Zonkers8382 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Looks GREAT! I agree with you. Love to build bikes and try to get as close to original as possible and want to ride them. When the bike is too perfect, you feel guilty riding it. Did you do paint yourself? If so, auto paint in a can or ????
> 
> ...




Thanks Jason  Frame and all lite blue is powdercoat,Tank, springer bars,rear carrier and a few other parts are chrome powdercoat.Dark blue is rattle can.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (May 27, 2013)

beautiful job...


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 27, 2013)

*Nice Job !*

Hi Gene,
  The bike looks great!. Always do what makes you happy. I like the two tone blue............Wayne


----------



## Oldnut (May 27, 2013)

Great job beautiful bike so what it's not 100% correct its yours


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 27, 2013)

Woow Gene bike looks great! When i was over last week it was almost done . You move fast Gene enjoy it!


----------



## Monark52 (May 27, 2013)

Nice job Gene. I have the exact same bike but I need fenders and the only ones I can find have a short front fender, not long as yours. Where did you get yours? Are they Walds? Anyway, the bike looks good, enjoy!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 28, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> Nice job Gene. I have the exact same bike but I need fenders and the only ones I can find have a short front fender, not long as yours. Where did you get yours? Are they Walds? Anyway, the bike looks good, enjoy!




The fenders are just a off brand i had laying around.They worked out great for this bike.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 28, 2013)

Love it! Keep them coming.


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

Looks great. I agree the vast majority of the people can't tell if it is repop or from a different bike. Nice job. I plan on painting one this Summer.


----------

